# Pre-Calvin Calvinists



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am re-researching the Catholic Predestinarians, or, what we might call the "Pre-Calvin Calvinists" or the "Pre-Reformation Reformers."

Can you help me? Particularly with online sourses. Also, particularly regarding Gottschalk, and the Jansenists.


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 3, 2009)

Might be of interest: Godescalc - a medieval predestinarian


----------



## Wayne (Nov 3, 2009)

Go to Google Books and/or www.archive.org to search.

Jacques d'Estaples was an influence on Calvin in regards to worship. But what were his views regarding the sovereignty of God, predestination, definite atonement, etc.?


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2009)

I've asked this question before and was given two names, Gregory of Rimini and Hugolino of Orvieto.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 3, 2009)

Perg, JM mentioned Gregory of Rimini: his predestinarian teachings were particularly important for the Reformers and Reformed teaching on the subject. Frank James has done good research in this area in several places; particularly 1.) in his contribution to the volume he edited with Heiko Oberman, _Via Augustini_, and 2.) His work, _Peter Martyr Vermigli and Predestination_, in which he examines the influence of (chiefly) Augustine, Thomas Aquinas, Gregory of Rimini and Juan de Valdes on Vermigli's teachings on predestination.

Another largely good resource is James Halverson's work, _Peter Aureol on Predestination_, published by Brill. Much of Rimini's thought was written to counter Aureol's teachings. This work does provide some good information and context on the various teachings on predestination in the late Middle Ages.


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2009)

Gregory of Rimini (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)


----------



## Poimen (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't forget the English stalwarts: Bede the Venerable, Thomas Bradwardine and John Wycliffe (all good Augustinians) - though it may be difficult to find information regarding their theological views on the internet.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!!!! You all are a wealth of information!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 3, 2009)

A summary of Bradwardine's views on determinism and predestination can be found here: English Historical Documents 1327-1485 - Google Books


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Perg, JM mentioned Gregory of Rimini: his predestinarian teachings were particularly important for the Reformers and Reformed teaching on the subject. Frank James ... 2.) His work, _Peter Martyr Vermigli and Predestination_, in which he examines the influence of (chiefly) Augustine, Thomas Aquinas, Gregory of Rimini and Juan de Valdes on Vermigli's teachings on predestination.



I just finished James' Vermigli book and I highly recommend it.


----------



## puritan lad (Nov 3, 2009)

Moses, David, and Paul were pretty good as well


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2009)

puritan lad said:


> Moses, David, and Paul were pretty good as well



Isaiah and Jeremiah are pretty good too.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 3, 2009)

*Staupitz*

Johann von Staupitz, Luther's mentor, published a treatise on predestination. I don't know of an online resource but it is reprinted in Heiko Oberman's _Forerunners of the Reformation_ and at least partially in Denis Janz's _Reformation Reader_. Also, David Steinmetz's _Misericordia Dei_ and _Luther and Staupitz_ contain analyses of Staupitz's predestinarianism.


----------

